

OpenBSD takes a knife to OpenSSL's old/unused cruft  - zdw
https://twitter.com/openbsd_src

======
rb12345
How many of these patches are actually new? I'm trying to work out if what
we're seeing here is the CVS equivalent of "git checkout openbsd-ssl && git
rebase upstream/v1.0.1g".

------
gjvc
openssl was due for a diet.

